# Regarding work experience certificate



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Do we require to arrange work exp. letter from the current employer.

I have worked with two companies. First employer have already issued exp.letter. Second company is my current and I haven't completed my job role yet. I havent completed 12 months either.

As per MSA BOOKLET notes PAGE 22 which states that Work.exp cant be claimed before completion of the applicable qualification and PAGE 13, Point 2.4 which suggests claimed work exp. over 12 months needs to be supported by documentary evidence.

From this notes I gather that I may not need work exp. letter from the current one and I can give payslips or offer letter as my documentary evidence.

Am I correct. If not then kindly advice]

Thank,
Jay


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Jay,
Correct you don't need experience letters from the current organization.
no organization will give you experience letter if you are still working with them.
for what are you applying as of now. if you are applying for ACS you need to provide them with a detailed roles and responsibilities letter on the company letter head for each organization.
if R & R is not mpossible on company letter head you need to go via the stat declaration route.

please check the relevant websites for assessing authorities for more details.



jay.joshi.3 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do we require to arrange work exp. letter from the current employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Do we require to arrange work exp. letter from the current employer.
> 
> ...


If you are working in UAE, I can imagine it can be hard to get such letter.

If you are not comfortable doing that, you can always go for statutory declaration about your roles and responsibilities and attach your employment contract plus payslips to support your declaration.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I need urgent help to sort the things out. I hope someone here will help me.

My friend is going to apply for ACS Assessment for Software Engineer. He has 10 years experience (Company A=3 Years, Company B=7 Years).

But problem is that, both companies deals in cash payments, means he got his salary in cash form and do not deposit in bank account, result in he has no bank statement to show if CO Asked. However, he has salary slips from both companies as well as Cash certificates.

Other then bank statement, he has every required documents. I need to know that whether this issue effect his visa case or will it be no issue. Please guide.


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*thanks and have a look what i need to say now*

Thank u so much ahszar and suku1809.

I have already made an experience cert. having my senior in line. I have refereed his name, position, phone numbers and personal email id ( not the official one as our company's emails are being rendered) .I have attached it in here so kindly have a look and suggest if anything is missing.

WORK EXPERIENCE DECLARATION

I, Mr. <SNIP>, make the following declaration

I do solemnly and sincerely declare that that Mr. <SNIP>, holder of Indian passport no.<SNIP> is employed by <SNIP> as a Junior Engineer from 1st November, 2014 to till date. He is working full time from 8.30 am to 5.30 pm, Saturday to Thursday under my supervision. His monthly salary is <SNIP>

(SNIP> is working on project, operation and maintenance activities for all of which I am the Sr. Engineer - Operations. His roles and responsibilities are mentioned below.

	Commanding in installation and commissioning of lime kiln and material handling equipments during the project management of 500TPD (Tons per day) lime manufacturing plant of Vandana Gulf Lime LLC
	Installed six conveyor belts, three vibrating feeders, two vibrating screens, one bucket elevator, three packing machines and two dedusting systems for processing material handling equipment erection project
	Erected two discharge valves, two shaft bodies, sixty four lance pipes, two level indicators, numerous hydraulic valves and skip charging system as a part of lime kiln equipment erection project
	Mounted three silos, one ground hopper and two junction houses as a part of structural erection of project 
	Inspected firefighting arrangement with one diesel pump, one electric pump and one jockey pump for safety alarms
	Performed reading checks with weighing hopper to rectify abnormal weight calculations of raw material
	Studied functional statements, operational and production data, layouts, drawings and project information for task force and equipment maximum efficiency
	Determining functions and responsibilities of contractor workers per individual job units
	Executed lime kiln erection and commissioning activities viz. Bag filter installation, kiln drawer fixing, pressure testing of shafts, hydraulic valves and hose erection, skip charging system alignment and inspection, etc.
	Evaluating checklists and arranging safety meets to ensure off load and on load trials of kiln shafts, conveyor belts, dedusting systems, rotary equipments, etc.
	Connection of all the safety switches for both equipment and human safety 
	Inspected mechanical, hydraulic and process equipments installation and assured absolute competence and comfortable operations 
	Dealt with civil team to prepare RCC (Reinforced cement concrete) and PCC (Plain cement concrete) foundation needed for installing lime kiln components, conveyor galleries, fire-fighting house, manholes, drainages, etc.
	Observed Installation of gas line with equipments like gas filters, flow valves, pipes, etc.
	Managed contractor manpower, housekeeping labours and the release of material and equipments from the overseas suppliers
	Developing information of materials, equipments, flow charts, plant output and capacity and systems as per the assigned specifications
	Implemented installation level indicators, fixing instrument-air line, replacements of damaged components, belt patching at punctures, alignment of belts, gearboxes and motors
	Synchronized with design team, local suppliers and contractors for installation of several mechanical equipments and their essence
	Carried out measurements and resourcing for utilizing labour


His Operation and Maintenance activities are as under

	Preparing daily production reports and shift logbook for future reference
	Planning with the target of minimum breakdowns and maximum output
	Scheduling usual maintenance activities of work units like lime kiln hydraulic unit, blower house, gas unit, belt conveyors, vibrating feeders, vibrating screens, bucket elevators, dedusting systems, firefighting pumps and rotary equipments
	Maintenance activities like greasing of bearings & flexible couplings, lubrication of gear boxes, vibration analysis of equipments like gear boxes, motors, base structures and regular visual checks of the equipments.
	Analyzing and Investigating the dynamics of lime calcination system and unexpected operational and maintenance failures
	Recording and initiating purchase orders 
	Arranging spares, tools, daily consumables with the help of planning team and manpower for breakdown and shutdown activities of the equipments
	Providing simplified solution to discharge the material from the storage silos. Resulted in cost deduction in maintenance inventory
	Removed packing machines to avoid higher maintenance cost of pneumatic cylinders
	Ethically approached to gain the performance of the component
	Conducted several performance calibration features of mechanical systems, design specifications, machines, components and materials 
	Examined equipment breakdowns and its solutions
	Coordinated with logistics team for lime lump and lime fines bagging and shifting to the client
	Coordinated with electrical team for smoother operations and maintenance jobs
	Simultaneously handled operation and maintenance activities
	Supervising engineers, labours and technicians for proper execution of jobs during production cycle
	Controlling technicians and the daily maintenance and operation schedule 
	Settled document requirements to have accurate details of materials, equipment, process flow and layouts
	Assessed UAE government and plant policies for installation, commissioning, modification, quality control, firefighting systems, inspection, maintenance and operation according to engineering principles and safety rules
	Providing comfortable standards of maintenance and operation for unique performance of the organization

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a declaration is guilty of an offense and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

Declared by:





Mr. <SNIP>

Declared at Abu Dhabi, UAE on 22nd of September, 2015.

LETTER ENDS



I can attach my payslips/appointment letter for consideration and all.

I have made the letter as WORK EXP.DECLARATION rather as a STATUTORY DECLARATION. A stat.dec. gathers such laws of respective countries and in that case I need to get it done by authorities or a lawyer. It will take time and I am out of it.

I can attach my seniors payslips and appointment letter, only if they (EA) ask.

What I need to know is does EA asks if anything they require or they straight away cancel the application. in that case my money will go in vain.

Thanks,
Jay

*Please do not post personal information. See Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Thank u so much ahszar and suku1809.
> 
> I can attach my seniors payslips and appointment letter, only if they (EA) ask.
> 
> ...


Instead of attaching his contract and payslips, you should attach his visiting card and employee ID card/Labour Card.

Here is one of the FAQs from Engineer's Australia that answers your next question:

_*How will I be notified of the outcome of my application?*_

_The Assessor will notify you if further information is required in regard to your application._

You will be notified of the outcome of your assessment in writing. If your assessment has been successful the letter you receive will be suitable for migration purposes and will contain the following information:

- the occupational category and engineering discipline - as well as the relevant ANZSCO code - in which you have been assessed
- the date of completion or award of your underpinning engineering qualification, and the institution from which it was gained
- the broad comparability of your highest verified overseas engineering qualification (other than PhD) with the relevant Australian qualification


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dear ahszar,

I cant attach his visiting card and employee ID card/Labour Card.

First, we are not having employee id's as we work in a very small firm. 

Second, We both work in the same company yet his VISA is from the subsidiary while mine is from primary. So it may happen that EA gets confused. 

Third, he is not having any visiting cards either.

All I have is his OFFER LETTER, PAYSLIPS , DUBAI CARD( MARKED ON SUBSIDIARY LETTER HEAD), etc. 

So suggest. and yes what about my letter. IS IT SUFFICIENT?

ONE MORE THING IN EA there is a ab which ask about WHAT IS YOUR ENGLISH LANGA\UAGE COMPETENCY TEST RESULT REFERENCE? i gave it with BRITISH COUNCIL. so is that my reference?

Thanks


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

sarim1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need urgent help to sort the things out. I hope someone here will help me.
> 
> ...


Are you sure this is required for ACS? I think ACS concentrates on Qualification and Experience Reference letters and assesses your claims. My understanding is that payslip/bank statement etc will be needed after visa is lodge. 

However, if absolutely needed, the payslips and cash certificates should be good enough. Also, if there is a tax computation that may be helpful here. I had uploaded the payslips from all the employers for last 10 years supported by Form 16 provided by the employers for my VISA application; I don't recall that I had to provide these docs during ACS assessment.


----------

